# Poor Response to Puregon ~



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I have been trying for a baby for 5 years now and have been told that both my tubes are blocked and I have endometriosis.  My only hope is IVF.  I have had one attempt so far but only got as far as injecting Burserin and then Puregon.  At my scan I was told that I had not produced any eggs and the treatment had to be terminated.

I have just started my second attempt.  I dont have to take Burserin injections this time and my dosage of Puregon has been upped.  I am due to go for a scan in 2 days to see if I have any eggs.  I am very nervous because I dont know what will happen if I still have not responded.

Has anyone got a story like mine or does anyone have any advice for me?

Thanks


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff

sorry to hear you have had a cycle abandoned before.

Wishing you all the luck for this cycle 

You might want to check out our IVF board where you will get some advice and great support
I have popped the link below for you



love
suzie x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome to FF.  Sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle, did they give you any reason at your follow up appointment why they think you didn't respond very well?

I was on Puregon for our last cycle and didn't respond very well, I was on a low dose.  They talked about abandoning our cycle but after carrying on for a few days we had 7 follicles, not a great amount I know but we did carry on to get 7 eggs.

Try not to worry its amazing what a few days can make.

All the best

Linda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi kjones and welcome to the site 

Just wanted to wish u loads of luck with your scan and at the end of your treatment u get a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for replying.  They didnt really give me a reason just said it was one of those things.  I am just hoping that this time it will work with the upped dosage!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi kjones and welcome to the site 

so sorry that you are going through this on top of the stress of IVF - I just want to give you a 

You will find other poor responders on this site - there is a thread for us at: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81759.0

It could be that you would respond much better this time on a different protocol/different drugs/dosages. Do you know what your FSH levels have been? If they are on the high side you could try taking Wheat Grass tablets or juice to help bring them down. I would also recommend trying acupuncture if you are not already doing it - I really feel it has helped me.

On my first treatment I only got 2 eggs, I was already on the short protocol (no down-regging drugs - stimulation drugs started on Day 3 of cycle, cetrotide given to stop ovulating too early) I was told that if I'd been on the long protocol with downregging I would probably have got none at all. I was given a higher dose of drugs on the second round, and managed to get 5 eggs.I still haven't achieved a pregnancy but am hoping the third cycle I am currently on will be the one - today I had EC and got 3 eggs.   

Unfortunately IVF treatment is often a learning curve as well as an emotional rollercoaster, and the first cycle you have can throw up issues which can be fixed/tweaked on your next round of treatment if you decide to carry on... please don't give up hope.

This is a wonderful site and you will find a lot of support here, I know I have!

I really hope that it works for you this time - wishing you lots of luck    please let us know how you get on 

Steph xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Went for my scan yesterday and unfortunately there was nothing there again.  My doctor has told me to keep injecting for another 3 days and to go back for another scan.  He also dropped the bomb shell on me that my FSH level was 12.8 and unfortunately it looks as though I may never respond to the drugs and produce any eggs. 

So not only are both my tubes blocked, have endo, ovaries dont work, now they tell me the drugs to make my ovaries work wont work cause of my hormone levels.

I feel absolutely useless and just keep asking myself why me?

My husband is in the Army and we are based in Cyprus and fortunately all our IVF treatment has been free so far so I am very lucky in that respect but my doctor told me that his clinic does not do egg donation.

So at the moment I am at a stand still.  I cant speak to my husband cause I get upset and he tells me off just saying it will work dont worry.  My family all live back in the UK so at the moment I am feeling very lonely and sorry for myself.

Sorry this sounds so bleak but I guess you all know how it is.

I still send my best wishes out there to everyone else.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

K

You poor thing, having to cope with all this and being away from family.  

I am surprised the consultant is so certain after trying only one drug. There are plenty of women on here (I'm sure there must be a thread on it) with high FSH - higher than yours, who go on to produce some eggs. I was on Gonal F for my last cycle, didn't respond well, so my consultnant put me on menopur this time (quite a high dose too) - the difference is astonishing, I had 3 or 4 follicles last time by my last scan and I almost abandoned, this time I have 11 at my second scan. I had given up hope.

Don;t give up hope. Also this website is just great for emotional support, as well as the 'technical' stuff. Even though I have told my family and 2 friends, this site has been the thing that has kept me on track. Have you joined any chats yet? And the peer support is great if you just need some encouragement and e-cuddles.

I do hope your DH will come around a bit too - men are rubbish at accepting IF problems. Mine was awful - he had 4 SAs all the same and only then accepted we had a problem - I am now 39, and wished he'd come to terms with it sooner. But he's great now - keeps me going with his positivie attitude. Also your DH may be in denial like mine was, but there is a lot to be said for having a DH who believes it will work, when you don't... that's how mine keeps me going...     

Take care, and try talking to DH again explaing you need some emotional support at this difficult time

Alley


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

K

Oh hunnie  I am so sorry to read about your poor response - I know the feeling well, having had all 3 cycles abandonded at the follie stage 

From my last cycle It appears my ovaries respond better with out the stimulation  my consultant has not given up on me and I'm sure yours wont either, please use FF as much as you can to track down infomation and support to get you through this and to help plan the next steps you take on the journey to being parents 

I wish there was more I could say, do post on the poor responders thread (Link above) as the ladies on thier really are amazing and will be really helpfull

Pm me or feel free to ask me any questions or for links to the endo area & hydrosaplinx baords 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi 

Just to say I don't respond to Puregon (the same as Gonal F which is just the hormone FSH) I was swapped to Menopur which is FSH and LH, some women need a bit of LH to help stimulate the ovaries to produce follies. I also don't get on with Supercur as it can shut me down too much, so I have a Cetrotide cycle where you inject that to stop ovulation before e/c. 
I also have had high FSH at between 8.4 and nearly 18 , I don't get lots of follies but you don't need many it's quality not quantity the most I have managed was 2 but they contained good eggs and thats all that matters 

I think you need to ask your consultant to change you to something like Menopur and give you another go, it's not over yet 

Babydust to you

Wendy K

 

Hi Dizzi


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I went for my scan today and guess what, I had 6 - 7 eggs!!  Unfortunately they were only 10mm but the doctor has decided to continue my treatment.  I now have to take Menopur as before and another thing called Orgalutran.

I did get a bit of bad news.  Because of my endo my right ovary is attached to a blood vessel so they might not be able to use that one.

Well, my prayers were answered anyway and I did produce a few eggs.  They may be small but at least there is hope.

Have to go for another scan on Wednesday to see if they have grown.

Fingers crossed
Kerry xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Kerry,

6-7 follicles is fantastic news! am so pleased for you  Good luck at your scan on Wednesday and I hope that when you get to egg collection you have some beautiful eggs retrieved - remember quality is more important than quantity!   

I had 2 grade 1 embryos put back in last Friday, I am very happy with that and am praying it will be third time lucky for me    - hope it is second-time lucky for you 

Wishing you lots and lots of luck   

Steph xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great News hun  
I will keep my  let us know how you get on 

     

Hi Wendy - thanks for the


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well went for my scan today.  I have 2 eggs on my left which are 14mm and dr says are looking good.  I have about 5 on my right which are all different sizes the biggest being 14mm.  Have to go back Friday for yet another scan.

Dr says he will only do egg removal if there are at least 5 decent sized eggs so I still have got a lot of work to do!!  They have got until the middle of next week to grow.  So keep your fingers crossed for me.

Kerry


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hope things go well for you and that you get the 5 eggs!!!

I too had a poor response, but this was with Menopur, my doctor tried to get me to abandon my cycle but i refused and insisted they give me a few more days, in the end i produced 8 eggs, unfortunately got a BFN but those extra days may just be what you need.

Big hug and fingers crossed 

Steph, Thinking of you on the terrible 2 week wait, everything crossed for a positive for you !!!!

H xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Kerry          
 you get enough -Its Quality not quantity remember 

Are you posting on other threads or just here *

~Dizzi~


----------

